# HDMI or TV problem



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

hi, i build an HTPC based around the ASUS P5N7A-VM. i have a Samsung LN-S3238D connected to it.
it is connected via VGA and HDMI. yes both, for now. 
i wanted to go HDMI only but for some reason i can't fit the picture properly on the screen. non of the resolutions i select will fit.
when i switch to VGA it fits perfectly but when i switch to HDMI the screen picture seems to be too big for the screen.
anybody had this problem and/or know how to fix it?
is it the HDMI or the TV or the video.


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Have you tried 1,366 x 768? If not try it, then adjust the refresh rate to suit (Hz)
I think its only HD ready (not full HD)


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

ok, natively the tv will go to 1280x720 progressive
i can go to 1920x1080 interlaced
but 1360x768 will not display a picture via hdmi


----------



## dela0101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Most panels only accept HD/SDTV resolutions via their HDMI inputs (1080I/P, 720P, etc.). With 1080P panels this is fine since you can still send the native resolution to the panel.
However, for those of us with older panels, your best off connecting via VGA, which will send the signal to panel dot by dot (this way there's no scaling taking place which can cause artifacting). Any picture adjustments that you want to make will be available in the video settings of your PC.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

so you saying i would be better off with vga anyway?
hmm, i wonder if i should try a DVI to HDMI converter cable. at least its digital to digital but i am fearing that i will be faced with the same dilema.


----------



## dela0101 (Jan 15, 2009)

Your right, you'd have the same problem.
Stick to VGA, it will give you the best picture on your panel.


----------

